# 'new' Pojlot



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got this through the post this morning, new (to me) Poljot Fleiger (?)

Strangely hasnt got Poljot on the dial









Its 40mm, it also has a screw down crown with I find is a pain in the buttski with a hand wind watch, the stress on the threads must be considerable...Roy do you know ( for future reference) if Poljots use tubes /inserts for the sten/crowns if it does wear down..?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Roy do you know ( for future reference) if Poljots use tubes /inserts for the sten/crowns if it does wear down..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Jason, sorry.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Should have bought mine









It has "Poljot" on the dial









It hasn't got a screw down crown









And, worst of all, it's still available


----------

